# CSS vs. Berlin Strings



## ChrisSiuMusic

Enjoy!


----------



## JohnBMears

I don't think you have Advanced Legato turned on, do you? Great video though! Thanks Chris!


----------



## aaronventure

Runs on CSS are meant to be played using the Marcato Patch. If you use Marcato + Spicc, CC1 will determine how much of the trill-based sample for runs you get, and velocity will determine how much of note attack per individual note you get.

You get the best results with the combination of two.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

JohnBMears said:


> I don't think you have Advanced Legato turned on, do you? Great video though! Thanks Chris!


Nope I didn’t. Thanks for letting me know haha!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

aaronventure said:


> Runs on CSS are meant to be played using the Marcato Patch. If you use Marcato + Spicc, CC1 will determine how much of the trill-based sample for runs you get, and velocity will determine how much of note attack per individual note you get.
> 
> You get the best results with the combination of two.


Thanks for the clarification Aaron!


----------



## muziksculp

Also.. You can have Berlin Strings Dynamics go down to Niente (Silence) using the options in their CAPSULE system.

Thanks for the video comparison.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

muziksculp said:


> Also.. You can have Berlin Strings Dynamics go down to Niente (Silence) using the options in their CAPSULE system.
> 
> Thanks for the video comparison.


Thanks man. Appreciate you watching!


----------



## igwanna

i own both libraries and absolutely love them to death, however did a small project this week, and found that, either i was doing something wrong, or both are completely unlayerable-unmixable. Theres a slight diference in tuning of a few hz that just bloody destroys my brains, i was essencially using CSS for bass and celli nad one set of violas and berlin for the rest upwards, and it was face scratching..

edit: in case i didnt explain it well,, i was creating an ensemble using both libraries at the wsame time, and feçt like they were tuned in a diferent way


----------



## Consona

aaronventure said:


> Runs on CSS are meant to be played using the Marcato Patch. If you use Marcato + Spicc, CC1 will determine how much of the trill-based sample for runs you get, and velocity will determine how much of note attack per individual note you get.
> 
> You get the best results with the combination of two.


Great to know. Could somebody make a demonstration of that, pls?


----------



## aaronventure

Consona said:


> Great to know. Could somebody make a demonstration of that, pls?


Check out the walkthrough video for CS2.


----------



## Consona

aaronventure said:


> Check out the walkthrough video for CS2.


I thought we were talking about CSS...


----------



## aaronventure

Consona said:


> I thought we were talking about CSS...


We are. It's the exact same principle.

Also, check out the CSS manual.


----------



## Consona

aaronventure said:


> We are. It's the exact same principle.
> 
> Also, check out the CSS manual.


I have CS2 but I want to hear how it sounds in CSS. What I heard in the official walkthrough did not sound anything near as good as CS2, that's why I'm asking.

Where's the CSS manual, was trying to google it but without success.


----------

